# NetBeans GUI zur Laufzeit anders als in IDE



## Guest (3. Mrz 2005)

Hi,

ich habe mit Hilfe des grafischen Editors unter NetBeans eine AWT/Swing-GUI erzeugt.
Im Editor entspricht das Look&Feel dem, was ich eingestellt habe.
Zur Laufzeit sieht es ganz anders aus (andere Schrift, Steuerelemente etc.)

Ist es eine Einstellung unter NetBeans? Oder muss ich im Code etwas überarbeiten?

Danke!


----------



## Beni (3. Mrz 2005)

Ich kenne NetBeans nicht, aber wenn du am Anfang z.B. 

```
UIManager.setLookAndFeel( UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
```
aufrufst, sieht dein Progi z.B. wie "normale" Programme aus.

Es gibt auch andere LookAndFeels, guck dir den UIManager mal an.


----------



## Gast (3. Mrz 2005)

Passt!!!

Danke Beni ;-)


----------

